# The Rocking Alligator



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

*Final Plans (Maybe?)*

So I was nearing the end of the end of my current project, and while waiting for finish to dry, I started to get the cut list ready for the Rocking Alligator. It is my first big project that I am making on my own (in a long time) and am glad I have taken so much time to plan it out. Just trying to come up with the cut list today, I noticed several dimensions that needed tweaking. Not sure when I am going to start, maybe go get my lumber next weekend?

Looks like it will be made out of pine 1×8s and 2×6s. Most of it will be painted, though some stained. Will be approximately 16" wide and 48" long. Equal lengths of head, body, and tail. Approximately 21" tall. The top of the body will open up to allow a small interior storage space.

Can't wait to get the dust flying.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

*Getting Wood*

So over the past few weeks I have been looking into trying to figure out what kind of wood I wanted. All I could really afford was pine. I looked at the box stores and as much as loved clear or select pine it was way too expensive. Even the whitewood pine was gonna be a bit pricey. So I figured I'd head down to the lumber yard and get a better choice there. I managed to get two 1×8x12s of relatively clear #2 Common pine and two 2×6x8 of relatively clear #3 Common spruce. I just can't belive that at the lumberyards you can get better wood cheaper than the big box stores. So much for economies of scale!!!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

BentheViking said:


> *Getting Wood*
> 
> So over the past few weeks I have been looking into trying to figure out what kind of wood I wanted. All I could really afford was pine. I looked at the box stores and as much as loved clear or select pine it was way too expensive. Even the whitewood pine was gonna be a bit pricey. So I figured I'd head down to the lumber yard and get a better choice there. I managed to get two 1×8x12s of relatively clear #2 Common pine and two 2×6x8 of relatively clear #3 Common spruce. I just can't belive that at the lumberyards you can get better wood cheaper than the big box stores. So much for economies of scale!!!


You can do even better at a sawmill… You can get oak, walnut, maple, and/or cherry for about what pine costs at a lumber yard. If you are willing to dry rough sawn green wood, you can make out like a bandit!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

BentheViking said:


> *Getting Wood*
> 
> So over the past few weeks I have been looking into trying to figure out what kind of wood I wanted. All I could really afford was pine. I looked at the box stores and as much as loved clear or select pine it was way too expensive. Even the whitewood pine was gonna be a bit pricey. So I figured I'd head down to the lumber yard and get a better choice there. I managed to get two 1×8x12s of relatively clear #2 Common pine and two 2×6x8 of relatively clear #3 Common spruce. I just can't belive that at the lumberyards you can get better wood cheaper than the big box stores. So much for economies of scale!!!


Saw mills seem a little too intimidating at this point in the game. Due to vehicles I am kind of limited to the city, and don't have the tools or time to deal with rough sawn green wood.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

*Construction Notes*

The main body of the alligator is a box. My problem has been that I don't have a planer or joiner so making a box with tight joints is rather difficult. I sanded them out a little bit, but ended up having to make the joints a bit rough and then puttying them.

Puttying has become a big theme on this project. I had originally wanted to make this project super perfect with tight joints and whatnot. My problem is that with my impending move, I am having to rush through things. It kind of breaks my heart because I really love this project, but I really just don't have the time to do it that way. I know that someday I may have the opportunity to remake the project the "right" way.

One of the biggest questions I had on this project was how to make the tail. I wanted something that portrayed shape and movement across multiple dimensions. I ended up kind of making a torsion box kind of idea. I made a "swooping" shape with the top and bottom boards. I added a back section to give me the pitch of the tail to taper from the height of the box to a point where the top and bottom of the tail were touching. I added a few support pieces inside and then clad the outsides 1/8" MDF using titebond and brads. I rough cut the MDF and then used a flush cut router bit to even it all up. I finished it off with a good amount of putty (obviously). I think once painted it will all look great.

I have a few more pieces to manufacture and hopefully by the end of next weekend I will be starting to assemble and finish. I think all said and done the project is going to come out looking great, it will just take a bit to get there.

Also I could use some help with the scroll saw on this project so if anyone knows anything about scroll saws can you maybe help me out on my forum thread.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

*Construction is almost done*

With our impending move pressuring the time frame on this project as well as my wife being out of town this weekend this was a big weekend in the shop trying to get as much as possible done.

I can't say at this point that I got all of the construction done like I had planned, but do have all the pieces made and sanded with primed. Tomorrow I am hopefully going to get the rest of the pieces attached to one another and then start the painting and staining. Not quite sure how that will take, but since it is a relatively simple finish job I can easily do coats in the evenings after work.

I have to say at this point it really does look like an alligator. I wish I could ad photos to this section, but I think that will have to wait until I finish it and post the final project photos-hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

BentheViking said:


> *Construction is almost done*
> 
> With our impending move pressuring the time frame on this project as well as my wife being out of town this weekend this was a big weekend in the shop trying to get as much as possible done.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about building my grandson a rocking dinosaur. Waiting on pictures : )


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

BentheViking said:


> *Construction is almost done*
> 
> With our impending move pressuring the time frame on this project as well as my wife being out of town this weekend this was a big weekend in the shop trying to get as much as possible done.
> 
> ...


A rocking dinosaur is a cool idea…I think you could pretty much make anything into a rocking whatever. An alligator was certainly tough because of its natural straight line shape you have to figure out how to attach the pieces to make it look right, but to make the toy still safe and functional.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

BentheViking said:


> *Construction is almost done*
> 
> With our impending move pressuring the time frame on this project as well as my wife being out of town this weekend this was a big weekend in the shop trying to get as much as possible done.
> 
> ...


There is a Guy that makes rocking horses, rabbits and other things at the craft show in asheville NC.


----------



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

BentheViking said:


> *Construction is almost done*
> 
> With our impending move pressuring the time frame on this project as well as my wife being out of town this weekend this was a big weekend in the shop trying to get as much as possible done.
> 
> ...


There is a Guy that makes rocking horses, rabbits and other things at the craft show in asheville NC.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

BentheViking said:


> *Construction is almost done*
> 
> With our impending move pressuring the time frame on this project as well as my wife being out of town this weekend this was a big weekend in the shop trying to get as much as possible done.
> 
> ...











Building rocking toys is a challenge. Fun to build., & they will be used a lot.

The picture is of a taller horse that i am working on, almost done. just the detail painting and the final finish coats left to do. This is about 3 " taller than the normal ones that I have made 60+ of over the last 30 years.


----------

